# 29 Gal. aquarium set up



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all,

I started off my aquarium hobby with a 10 gallon tank from wal mart. It fascinated me so I decided to go larger. The other week I came across an Aqueon 29 gallon deluxe kit at Petco marked down to $70 so I jumped on it. Got it home and did all the works. Right when I started the cycle process I came home 2 days later to find the 7 fish that I had in the 10 gallon now in the 29 gal. thanks to my hard headed girlfriend. Also, she drained the 10 gallon into the new tank and took the old tank to her moms...YEAH...I know...

So of course I was irritated, but I had to admit the tank was looking good with the fish swimming around. So I let a week pass and the Ph and Nitrites and Nitrates are where their supposed to be, But I need to check the ammonia to make sure its not getting too harmful for them. I'll be picking up an ammonia test tomorrow. 

Now the tank has the following fish: 
1 blue gourami 
1 gold gourami
2 angle fish 
1 fruit tetra
1 ghost cat fish
1 guppy 
3 cory cat fish
1 african dwarf frog.
And one live plant.

They have all made it so far in the new tank not one fish has died. But it's only been a week and it was partially jump started with the old tanks water and I've done one 25% water change yesterday. I know I'm in for a lot of scolding so please tell me what you think might happen with this messed up process? I'll post pictures tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did she happen to transfer any of the gravel? If I had to guess, I'd say your ammonia levels are very high and you should be doing 25-30% water change everyday until you get a test kit to know for sure. Some of those fish aren't really that tough to make it through a high ammonia/nitrite cycling tank. Nitrites can take a while to show. Tank is a tad small for two Angels.

Be sure to get a liquid test kit. Get rid of strips if you have them. Well known for being way off and just overall inaccurate.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with Ben.Do the daily waterchanges and rehome the angels.

We cant really scold you,you are doing well with what you have.I suggest you get a whole lot more plants though to help the fish more especially through the cycle.

The tetras will need to be a group,so plan to get about four to five more of those.The one will be very flighty until then.Watch the gouramis for aggression towards each other as well.You may start thinking which you like best just in case,and line up a home for the other.Just in case,lol.

Oh and of course,Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright thanks for the great advice. 

Ben: No she did not transfer the gravel. At first, I was happy she didn't because it was colorful gravel and I didn't want it in the new tank. But I guess it would of been a good idea to transfer the gravel and bacteria. But I did transfer the water and the 2 fake plants that were in the old tank. If that makes any difference. The angel fish are still small/medium I didn't know how big they will eventually get! And I was using the test strips so I will invest in liquid test kits from now on.

Beverly: The gourami's I believe are male and female since the gold one has a smaller and rounder dorsal fin. they like to swim with each other but I haven't seen any aggression just yet. And I'll be getting a couple more tetras because he is lonely though, he found a friend in the lone guppy  

I'll be heading to the LFS to get some better tests and live plants. Pics will be posted soon. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok first off, the water that was put into the tank doesn't contain any bacteria. So it isn't going to help. Cycling with that many fish is going to put you to doing daily water changes no matter what just to keep the fish alive.

When you purchase plants get lots of them. Mostly fast growing plants like hornwort and anacharis to help, try to get enough to fill that puppy at least 50%. After its cycled you can slowly replace the plants that you want.

Do not add anymore fish until the tank is fully cycled.


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

I just bought a few more plants so I have a total of five now. I did a 50 percent water change and checked the ammonia and its about 2 ppm right now. Is this really bad? Should I get some prime or ammo lock or should I just let it run its course to let it mature? Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should be using prime for your water anyway as it removes all chlorine and chloramine from your tap water. You need to be changing water any time ammonia gets over .50 anything higher is doing damage to your fish and will shorten thier lifespan and can cause them a painful death.

Just think of what it would feel like to you to sit in a bathtub with that much ammonia. Your skin will burn, as well as your eyes and nose.


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Well of couse. I'm trying to fix the dilema so it won't hurt my fishes ): also I thought prime was for ammonia, I already use a water conditioner for chlorine and chloramine anyway. I did anyother water change, bought yet another plant, and vacumed out some of the poop and food stuck in the rocks. And the ammonia went down to .50. My question is should I use something to make sure the ammonia stays down, or is it a better idea to just let it mature?


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best to let it mature, just don't let it get higher than .50


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah...chemicals in a cycling tank will just stall the cycle and cause weird readings sometimes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Another thing I just seen in your tank, is the stripped plant. Its not aquatic, but a bog plant. It will start rotting and cause you more problems.


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Well that sucks, I paid 7 dollars for that plant. Oh well. The tank seems to be doing good. I need to invest in a liquid ph-nitrite-nitrate tests to make sure. The strips keep telling me everything is moderate. But I can't trust them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I was about to say the same about that plant.Could you not take the plant back?


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think I can since I don't have the receipt anymore. If I found the receipt would they take it back and/or exchange it? It's from Petco. I haven't been paying any attention to what kind of plants they are. I know the last one I got was a water primrose. But the others I have no idea about.

Also I just realized I should of put this thread in the "New To The Freshwater Aquarium Hobby"


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive never shopped at petco,so I couldnt say.I would imagine if you had the reciept,you should be able to.Just tell them you were mistaken,the plants not aquatic and you dont have a reptile setup for it.If not getting your money back maybe trade for plants that are aquatic.


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

I just tested the water. 

Nitrites: 1.0 - 2.0
Gh: 75
Kh: 40
Ph: 7.5

I understand this is hazardous to my fish but is it deadly? What should I do?


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I returned that plant and bought 2 more. Then re aranged the aquarium. It looks a lot better.
I did another test today and it was 
Ammonia: .25
Ph: 6.8-7.0
Nitrite: .50


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the readings are on par,but I use alot of plants.Glad you were able to return the plant and get true aquatic ones.

Pics?lol


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes! But these pics are taken with a cell phone, so they're not as enjoyable as all these others I see on here!
Also, I still need to invest in a nice background.


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

I have some bad news. I came home the other day to see my frogs legs caught in the filter! So I got him out asap and the poor thing was still alive. But I can tell his legs were broken. Needless to say he passed away several minutes after that episode. I thought he was going to die because of the cycling incident but he died in a filter incident ): . Aslo, I know I shouldn't have but I went to the lps to find another frog..then I fell in love with this baby clown pleco so I bought him. He seems happy in his new home. Also got some more plants


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I just did another test and the ammonia is clearing up nicely. 

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Ph: 6.6-6.8
Nitrite: 5.0 ppm

Is this okay? When will the nitrite go down? 

Also, I can't tell the difference on the nitrite color scale. The 1.0 and 5.0 look awefuly similar. I think I'm just going blind.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nitrites are more toxic than ammonia. I would be doing some water changes or you will be loosing fish. It take a little while for them to start dropping and changing to nitrates.


----------



## CJNutty (Aug 19, 2011)

Well everything is up to normal now. Here's a few pictures of some new fish.










unknown fish and my cory c. 121










unknown fish with gold gourami.


----------

